# GX4 trigger change...?



## Snowman366 (Nov 12, 2013)

Has Taurus made a mod or re-design of the trigger system in their new GX4...? They've dispensed with the thumb safety that the previous G-series pistols have, and I was curious as to why. Thanks for listening.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

The internet is full of reviews on the GX4, yes it’s a different trigger. Much better trigger !


----------



## LauraCraft (Sep 19, 2021)

Basically when the _trigger_ was pulled it would not drop the striker immediately, ... made any rolling _changes_ to the design to ensure this doesn't happen.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Actually, it's a good trigger. Longish, but good. A friend of mine has one, and we met up at the range a few weeks ago to shoot...I put one mag through his GX4. I was surprised how well it actually felt shooting.


----------

